# Reptile shows



## sammygirl1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone know of any reptile shows on this year if so where, when and dates please if anyone knows.
Be great if someone could get back to me


----------



## lambo187 (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/627796-uk-reptile-shows-2011-updated.html :2thumb:


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Please also be aware that the FBH Conference will be taking place;

*Date:* 25th June 2011 - the Saturday before the IHS show.
*Location:* Doncaster Dome, Big Hall, Doncaster Lakeside, Bawtry Road, Doncaster. DN4 7PD

*Date:* 14th August 2011
*Location;* Joint Societies Reptile Expo - Kempton Park


----------



## jem1986 (Feb 6, 2011)

i thought the expo show at doncater dome was on the 26th june ????


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it is the 26th.


----------

